# Ordered a New gun!



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2006)

Stag Arms AR15 Carbine Flattop.




Note the Left-Hand setup (yes I'm a lefty)! Lefthand ejection port and assist, ambi-selector, Norgon ambi-Mag release. Got a good deal on it, dealer's cost! The shop wanted to dump inventory for tax season. For those of you who don't know Stag...They are sister company to CMT who is a subcontractor for uppers and lowers to Colt, RRA and other big names. They have a good rep for quality stuff. Basically got Colt quality at Olympic or Bushmaster price!

Eotech coming soon!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice! I also shoot a rifle left-handed (even though I do almost everything else right-handed...go figure).  That looks like a good setup.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice.  I also shoot lefthanded.

Makes my new rifle seem rather...umm...whimpey


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks...actually the 5.56 IS kind of wimpy round for a rifle(although its fast and accurate). I have my HK91 in .308 when I need a testoserone kick!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 9, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Thanks...actually the 5.56 IS kind of wimpy round for a rifle(although its fast and accurate). I have my HK91 in .308 when I need a testoserone kick!


It's hard to call it a rifle if it doesn't start with the number "3"   Those HK's are great, a buddy of mine has a G-3 that I absolutely love.


----------



## modarnis (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Nice.  Their factory is a few blocks from my office.  They are putting out high quality products at a price people can afford


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2006)

Update,

Had this gun for a little while, shot it in a couple matches. 

What I like: recoils like a 22. Compared to a 308 this thing hardly has any recoil . Light and fast, I could carry this all day if  i had to. Seemed fairly accurate, Unfortunately I was more inaccurate than the gun (read below). Reliable, over 600 rounds so far and no failures. I didn't even wait to break it in for the match! Left hand ejection...no more brass flying across my face or hitting my right arm, or hot gasses venting in my face!

What I didn't like: Not as fun to shoot as 308. Almost too light! I haven't adjusted to the weight difference and find myself overshooting targets in my transitions, time and practice should fix it. I didn't like the collapsable stock. it was hard for me to get a good cheekweld on and although solid for a collapsable, it wasn't as solid as a fixed stock.  I'll be putting on an A1 or Sully stock soon. Took me a while to get used to the appature sights, compounded by my inconsistant cheekweld. Might be getting an EOTech soon, but want to give myself time to learn the irons on the AR just in case.

Overall, I can see the benefits the AR15 in 223 provides although it will still take some time (if ever) to dethrown my HK91 as my SHTF MBR.  For tight fast close-in work I can see liking the AR with more practice. Its like a putter vs a driver in Golf, different tools for different situations. The more I shoot it, the more I like it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 11, 2006)

I forgot to ask before, If you don't mind telling, how much did that set-up cost you?  I'm curious because I'm going to be buying a new rifle within the next month or so.  Shoot me a PM if you don't want to post on the forum.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask before, If you don't mind telling, how much did that set-up cost you?  I'm curious because I'm going to be buying a new rifle within the next month or so.  Shoot me a PM if you don't want to post on the forum.



No problem...Got it for $800 shipped from Kiser Munitions (found them on the AR15.com equipment exchange). Came with one mag, a Free T-shirt and bumber sticker. I made a mistake in my description though...it didn't come with the Norgon ambi-mag release. Kind of a bummer but I guess I can add it on later, I figure it only costs me a few seconds on my reloads. If you don't need a Lefty they also make righthanders. Also look into RockRiver, I here Stag makes thier parts as well. Some decent deals on http://www.eaglefirearms.net on RockRivers.


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 11, 2006)

Showoff!:supcool: 
You just couldn't pass up the oportunity to get us all a little green.:mp5:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet!!  Glad it's working for ya.  And Rock River is definitly worth checking out for ARs.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 11, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> No problem...Got it for $800 shipped from Kiser Munitions (found them on the AR15.com equipment exchange). Came with one mag, a Free T-shirt and bumber sticker. I made a mistake in my description though...it didn't come with the Norgon ambi-mag release. Kind of a bummer but I guess I can add it on later, I figure it only costs me a few seconds on my reloads. If you don't need a Lefty they also make righthanders. Also look into RockRiver, I here Stag makes thier parts as well. Some decent deals on http://www.eaglefirearms.net on RockRivers.


thanks for the info.  I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

Update on my Stag.  Gun has run flawlessly with all types of ammo! I've shot it in maybe 5 three gun matches and over 2000 rounds. I've added an A1 fixed stock with full length buffer, Mickulek compensator, ergo grip, Carbine handguards (small hands) and an EoTech.  I use that 90 round drum magazine on stages that require more than 30 rounds, no reloading!
When I put that Eotech on it REALLY completed the rifle. That thing is fast at aquiring the target and in transitions.

Just bought some 223 dies. As much as a pain as it is, I'm going to start reloading for it, good cheap ammo is getting hard to find.

Heres a new pic.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2006)

What made you go with the Eotech over Aimpoint or something else?  I've been drooling over red-dots but I can't figure out what to get.  (This is a good thing as I'm forcing myself to get better with the irons before I put on an optic.)

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 2, 2006)

For the type of shooting I was doing (close range - under 50 yards) 3-gun matches, the EOTech fit my needs a little better. It has a 1 mil dot for longer range stuff and a big 65 moa ring for the hosing stuff. The field of view is pretty much like your just looking at the target with both eyes open, as apposed to looking through a tube. It looks like a laser dot projected onto the target. It sits right on the rail so it co-witnesses the irons and the dot sits right above th front sight post. When your target focused the front sight just blurs out and you don't even notice it.  The thing also appears to be rugged as hell.

Never tried the Aimpoint but I hear good things about it as well. I hear there are several decent "cheap" scopes, Aimpoint clones and the Spot scope that work pretty well for the price ($150). Checkout the AR15 forums.

Good idea to get used to the irons. I did that on mine for about 6 months before getting the Optic.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice price...

How is the trigger?  Is it as good as a Jewell trigger?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigger was ok for a stock trigger. Somewhat smooth (not gritty) but heavy.  I'm going to be adding a JP spring kit to bring it down a little.


----------

